# Love at First Sight, NOT!



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

When we first met, my wife didn’t like me. She still doesn’t like me but, for a while there, I could tell she soften a little, how else could I convince the most wonderful woman in the world to marry me? 

So, my question is, do you have something in your life that you now like (love) that you initially disliked (hated)? In the main forum there’s a thread discussing how it can be very possible that some works of music are an acquired taste meaning that, at first, they may sound disagreeable to your ear but after a while, they can become one of your favorites. 

Feel free to list works of classical music, or any type of music, or it can be anything including food, people, hobbies, etc.,—anything in your life you currently like(love). 

This is a tough question, I believe, because I’ve heard it said that people form opinions about other people or anything within a couple of minutes of meeting them and that opinion usually doesn’t change. The opposite condition, I believe, is more prevalent: We tend to grow tired of things. 

For me, I can say, for one, classical music in general was one thing I didn’t like; I didn’t come to enjoy it until later in live. When I first tasted spinach as a child it was awful; for one reason because the sample I tried to eat was super-hot and burned the heck out of my mouth. That was too bad because I really wanted to like it, seeing what it did for Popeye. 

Feel free to post multiple posts in this thread if you think of something later.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

As far as food is concerned, I used to hate black olives, but now I love them and addicted to them. but on the other hand I hate prawns and always will hate prawns and shell fish on the whole and would never eat them.
When I met my husband we were friends first, he was very likeable , then went out together to concerts, or for coffee, and we grew fonder and fonder of each other, after about 4 and a half years decided to marry and the rest is history.

I'm not sure of the purpose of the original posters question.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

In regards to food , yes, my tastes change occasionaly. For instance I always hated any sign of undercooked or runny eggs, but few years ago I began drinking and eating sometimes raw, sometimes runny eggs. Also, Iove raw egg yolks in rice porridge. My dad who always hated raw eggs like me, still shivers whenever he hears what's on my menu. When I was small I disliked chocolate, but when you are small everyone give it to you as a treat. I ate it out of politeness, but chocolate never been my favourite sweet. At 18 or 20 I began buying chocholate from time to time myself, don't love it or need it much, but i like it slightly better now. Also hated red caviar, loved only black. Now I like it, probably out of neccesity because I cannot get black. 

With people for me - the dislike doesn't turn into the liking. Initial status quo has to be at least the indifference so that later it can progress into the liking.

My dad untill his thirties hated tomatoes, but you can't really escape a tomato, and my mother put tomatoes almost into everything. I guess he became conditioned to them after a while. The same as with chocolate for me - if you cannot beat them join them


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Stuff I learned to like, which I didn’t like at first:

Beef tendon, Broccoli, Bartok, Basketball, Baudelaire.

Life is too big to limit oneself at any point in time


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Things I learned not to like ... Bellini, Donizetti and most Verdi - seriously, they were how I got into opera in my teens and 20s but which I have had little patience with for decades now. Rossini I always enjoyed and still do. Berlioz and Wagner took a while to get to like (and I'm still not quite there with Tristan and Parsifal.)



Phil loves classical said:


> Life is too big to limit oneself at any point in time


There is too much wonderful music and too little time so why waste it on that which doesn't appeal?

P.S. And the less said about basketball, the better


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I use to mistrust Prokofiev, like 10 years ago.

Those were the days...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I use to mistrust Prokofiev, like 10 years ago.
> 
> Those were the days...


It is hard to trust a dead man, isn't it?  Then again, if you can't trust a dead man, who can you trust? :lol: What is it about Prokofiev did you not trust? Did you think that any pieces he wrote that you liked were just a façade?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Asparagus. It wasn't asparagus' fault, I discovered as an adult that my mom had always overcooked asparagus when she made it. Properly steamed asparagus is delicious and doesn't even need seasoning.


----------

